# "New and Improved" Thunder Child short bow



## BigJim Bow

I had introduced a short forward handle bow last year I called the thunder child (indian reservation in Seskatchewan). It was a nice shooting bow, but wasn't quite what I had in mind. 

So as new and improved goes, the limbs and riser on the new Thunder Child are more reflexed and the grip is a little higher. 
Those that have held it or shot or both have liked it for its smoothness and maneuverability. Take a look. 

This is Gaboon and black and white ebony riser with black and white ebony limbs. 
this bow comes in lengths from 54" to 58"

Bigjim


----------



## BigJim Bow

Oh- Quick as a hiccup too!!

bigjim


----------



## Barry Duggan

Love it...kinda been waiting on this.


----------



## belle&bows

Dang it man, no you didn't. Just when I'm gettin everything tuned up to turkey hunt with the buffalo bow you do this I must look away... turn away from the bow


----------



## longbowdave1

great looking bow jim!


----------



## ChrisSpikes

Beautiful!


----------



## sawtooth

i had the opportunity to spit a few arrows out of  one of these bows not long ago. i loved it. it's a blistering little stick. D.


----------



## Dennis

Man that bow is going to be a winner


----------



## John Cooper

mighty nice lookin bow Jim!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## devolve

awesome!!  I will have to have one for next years turkey season. I think having one bow at a time on the big jim waiting list is enough for me


----------



## coaster500

Real nice Jim!! 

How does it shoot speed wise compared to the Buffalo Bow?

You sure are making it tough on me 

Looks like a real winner!!


----------



## pine nut

Good looking bow.  Hmm, aah, how is it for a longer draw?  Say 29&1/2"?  Just a little bit curious?  Dang good looking bow Jim.


----------



## Dennis

Go ahead Bill ya know you gota have one!


----------



## Necedah

Dang, I gotta have one. 
Everytime I get ready to order a Big Jim Bow, a new and improved version comes out. I'm gunshy for waiting to see what's poppin out next.

Dave


----------



## CallMaker

Oh my goodness, now you have gone and done it for us short draw blind hunters.

That bow is drop dead gorgeous and looks like it shoots up a storm.

Ed


----------



## ky_longbow

Barry Duggan said:


> Love it...kinda been waiting on this.




me too !!!! so what bow length for my 29" inch draw ???


----------



## hogdgz

These are nice little bows, I got to hold one the other night.


----------



## BigJim Bow

Guys- I draw about 29.5" +- and don't feel any stack nor does the force draw curve on a 56" bow show any stack until after 30". Even then it only gains an additional .5 lb more than usual. 
I feel that 29" draw would be very comfy with 56". anything more might want to go to 58" just cus.
Everyone who knows me knows that I really like the RD longbows, but if you don't tell anybody, I'll let you in on a little secret. This little joker shoots pretty darn good. My first shot out of it darn near clipped one of my trained squirrels!!! Believe I pierced his ear. 
Shot it through the chrony and was pleasantly surprised to see it shooting a little over 200fps. Now take it in context. I was shooting an arrow just a little over 8gpp. I kept trying to find a reason not to like it and all I could come up with was it was short. I guess thats not a good reason for a bow that supposed to be short!!.

thanks, bigjim


----------



## DAGATOR16

Any chance of making that beautiful bow in a two piece? I could put both pieces in my back pocket!


----------



## ky_longbow

Jim- what is the draw weight on that little bow ? just wondering breaking 200 fps........like that riser alot......
oh do ya have to have a CDL to drive that big red truck.....???  LOL


----------



## BigJim Bow

Doug- I didn't shoot that through the chrony. By the time I finished it, the new owner came and got her. 

The one I shot through was 54#'s and I was shooting a 460g arrow. 
No CDL needed, but I have one just in case. That truck and the big black trailer behind it is our new show rig. That is go to show rig. I think I can tote a little more that way.
Clay- I hadn't planned on making it a two piece, but truth be know, I didn't plan on it not being. I just made it. I will have to make a two piece for myself just to see if I can. Dang it, I have to build myself another bow! The things I do for curiosity. In reality, since I posted pics here and a friend posted them on TG, I have had no less than 15 people ask about a sleve TD for this bow and it hasn't been 12 hours yet.
Bigjim
Bigjim


----------



## Jeff Kitchens

Nice bow Big Jim.


----------



## TNGIRL

Jim, coming from someone that's "KNOWS" short.... that's a nice short bow!!!!!


----------



## ky_longbow

i sure would like to see that little bow unstrung and lying beside one of your R/D buffalo bows unstrung.......


----------



## kdcustoms

I'm about 6 weeks into my wait for my first Big Jim Buffalo 2 piece...he just hooked me for what will no doubt be my second bow from him...love short bows and that one is as nice looking as I've ever seen.


----------



## gsubo

kdcustoms said:


> I'm about 6 weeks into my wait for my first Big Jim Buffalo 2 piece...he just hooked me for what will no doubt be my second bow from him...love short bows and that one is as nice looking as I've ever seen.



x2 Same for me! The weeks are goin by very slowly too!

I love that wood combo BigJim!


----------



## HunterFaulk

iv shot one of his other thunderchild bows and i have sworn myself to get one.


----------



## Apex Predator

That's a sweet looking bow Jim!


----------



## devolve

Apex Predator said:


> That's a sweet looking bow Jim!



X2!! you guys are both very talented craftsman


----------



## Warped Arrow

Nice bow Jim.


----------

